# roach coach = κινητή καντίνα, "βρώμικο" / "βρόμικο"



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2011)

Έπεσα πάνω στη λέξη roach coach σ' ένα βιβλίο που διαβάζω και κατάλαβα αμέσως ότι μιλούσε για το γνωστό μας "βρώμικο".A catering truck, especially one which frequents blue collar places of work; generally a modded pickup truck with insulated diamond-pattern doors covering a refrigerator case and a warmer unit with attached griddle. 
Τhe newer, industrial strength roach coach is a mini-restaurant on wheels that is mounted on a truck chassis and is about the size of a UPS truck. Typical coaches have sides that open up to reveal various snack and beverage items, in addition to an order window where the smiling Hispanic gentleman and his wife/sister or other female cook take and fill orders. Previously confined to construction sites and garages, now the roach coach prowls office parks offering secretaries a fried breakfast and lunch.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=roach+coach

Το σάντουιτς / hot dog από καντίνα στον δρόμο. Το όνομά του προκύπτει από την αμφίβολη ποιότητα αλλά και καθαρότητα των συστατικών του. Αυτό άλλωστε του χαρίζει και την γευστικότητα. Παλιά το βρίσκαμε συνήθως έξω από τα γήπεδα τις Κυριακές. Πλέον είναι το πρωινό του ξενύχτη, μετά από βραδιά κραιπάλης πριν γυρίσει σπίτι.
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/bromiko_329

Πάντως αν προσθέσει και μια ψησταριά και δυο ψυγεία στις τριπλέτες, άνετα το κάνει κινητή καντίνα/beach bar/βρώμικο και δε συμμαζεύεται! Μετα μουσικής παρακαλώ! 
http://www.bikenet.gr/archive/index.php?topic=3054.10;wap2

Υπάρχουν ώρες (π.χ. 5πμ) που σας πιάνει τρέλα μετά από κραιπάλη και θέλετε εδώ και τώρα μια Καντίνα (αλλιώς «Βρώμικο») ή κάποιο Ξενυχτάδικο... Λοιπόν, το Kantina είναι ακριβώς ότι χρειάζεστε! Λίστα, τοποθεσίες, διευθύνσεις, χάρτες και άλλα, στην παλάμη του χεριού σας.
http://www.macedonas.gr/kantines-app/​Σε μια συνέντευξη σε κυριακάτικο έντυπο, ένας ιδιοκτήτης τέτοιας καντίνας ισχυρίστηκε ότι το "βρώμικο" δεν σημαίνει βρώμικο, αλλά απλώς λίγο βλαβερό, επειδή περιέχει συστατικά που δεν συνιστώνται σε μια υγιεινή δίαιτα, αλλά φυσικά η άποψη όλων των υπολοίπων τον διαψεύδει. Η δε αγγλική ονομασία, roach coach, τον διαψεύδει ακόμα περισσότερο.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 27, 2011)

Νομίζω πως το βρώμικο ή βρόμικο (έχω μπερδευτεί πια) ονομάζεται όντως έτσι λόγω του γεγονότος ότι δεν είναι διαίτης, ούτε υγιεινό. Συνεισφέρει βέβαια στην ονομασία αυτή το γεγονός ότι το πιάνουν με τα χέρια τους που πιάνουν λεφτά και άλλα πράγματα ίσως, ότι αυτά που βάζουν μέσα είναι αμφιβόλου προελεύσεως και ούτω καθεξής. 

Παρ' όλα αυτά, όποιος δεν έχει φάει βρώόμικο στη Μαβίλη ή στο Χίλτον μετά από μερικά ποτά, έχει χάσει τη μισή αθηναϊκή διασκέδαση...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2011)

Κοίτα, δεν νομίζω ότι έχουμε ποτέ χαρακτηρίσει ως "βρώμικο" κάτι που δεν είναι σωστό για τη δίαιτά μας, επειδή είναι χοτ-ντογκ ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Δεν δικαιολογείται η λέξη. Αν ήταν έτσι, θα ονομάζαμε "βρώμικα" και τα φαστφουντάδικα.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 27, 2011)

Δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά πάντα αναρωτιόμουν γιατί το τρώει τόσες χιλιάδες κόσμος, αν όντως είναι επικίνδυνο για την υγεία λόγω βρωμιάς. Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι περισσότερο βρώμικο από τα φαστφουντάδικα ή ορισμένα σουβλατζίδικα και εστιατόρια. 

Υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να συνέβαλε και το ότι πρόκειται για κινητή καντίνα ή καροτσάκι όπως ήταν παλιά. 

Κουβεντούλα κάνω... δεν αντιλέγω ότι είναι όντως βρώμικο... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2011)

Μα εγώ δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι είναι πανβρώμικο και ότι θα πάθουμε δηλητηρίαση αν το φάμε. Έχουμε πάθει και δηλητηριάσεις από εστιατόρια και ταβέρνες, που κανένας δεν τους έχει βάλει την ταμπέλα "βρώμικο". Απλώς λέω από πού προήλθε η ονομασία, και ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης της καντίνας, δικαιολογημένα, προσπαθεί να πει μια πιο εξιδανικευμένη εξήγηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να συνέβαλε και το ότι πρόκειται για κινητή καντίνα ή καροτσάκι όπως ήταν παλιά.


Εγώ νομίζω μάλιστα ότι η ονομασία ξεκίνησε από εκεί, και μάλιστα από τα καροτσάκια με τα σουβλάκια έξω από τα γήπεδα. Ακόμη θυμάμαι την απόλαυση ενός λιπαρού λουκάνικου που έσταζε μέσα στη λίγδα μετά από ένα (συνήθως :)) νικηφόρο παιχνίδι στο Καραϊσκάκη (όταν ήμουν παιδάκι ή λίγο μεγαλύτερος, τέλος πάντων) και τον ψήστη, μέσα στους ιδρώτες, να φωνάζει «Έλα παιδιά, το βρόμικο!»


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Δεν διαφωνώ, αλλά πάντα αναρωτιόμουν γιατί το τρώει τόσες χιλιάδες κόσμος, αν όντως είναι επικίνδυνο για την υγεία λόγω βρωμιάς.


 
Κάπνισμα.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 27, 2011)

Περιεκτικός και σύντομος, Ελληγενή... :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 27, 2011)

Πρέπει να κάνω επειγόντως μια βόλτα από τη Μιχαλακοπούλου...


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2011)

...
Το προόριζα για εκείνο το νήμα, αλλά εδώ κολλάει καλύτερα:

Sham Harga had run a succesful eatery for many years by always smiling, never extending credit, and realizing that most of his customers wanted meals properly balanced between the four food groups: sugar, starch, grease and burnt crunchy bits.

Terry Pratchett, _Men At Arms_


----------



## Zazula (Dec 21, 2011)

http://www.athensmagazine.gr/portal/restaurants/articles/10075


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2012)

Το λήμμα της Wikipedia για τα βρόμικα:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Food_truck


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το λήμμα της Wikipedia για τα βρόμικα:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Food_truck


Δεν θα 'πρεπε όμως να είναι κι εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_street_foods;


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

Η κυριότερη παράλειψη στο http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_street_foods είναι που δεν υπάρχει η Ελλάδα. Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να προσθέσουμε τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες, κατάλληλα διατυπωμένες έτσι που να κάνουν τον αναγνώστη να θέλει να έρθει στην Ελλάδα να φάει φαγητό του δρόμου; (Εγώ, ας πούμε, είδα εκείνη τη φωτογραφία και είμαι έτοιμος να βγάλω εισιτήριο για Μαδαγασκάρη για να φάω τηγανητές πατάτες του δρόμου.  )


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> Η κυριότερη παράλειψη στο http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_street_foods είναι που δεν υπάρχει η Ελλάδα.


E ναι, αυτό.


----------

